# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Fight Club Videos

## Jantzen4k

i dunno if this link has ever been posted but its an amazing site for fighting videos.


www.fightclubvideos.com



if its been posted before, sorry.

if not, E N J O Y!!!


 :Icon Matrixfight:

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

thats awesome dude, i didnt know about this site

----------


## yannick32

OMG thank you very much this site is quit amazing. Gracie vs akebono man Gracie can still go.

----------


## BG

good site, thanks Bro! NY

----------


## Jantzen4k

> OMG thank you very much this site is quit amazing. Gracie vs akebono man Gracie can still go.



yeah i saw that one yesterday.


theyre all great.


a good one is under 'other' titled usa vs canada


 :Nutkick:

----------


## ginkobulloba

That skater got his ass whooped!

Lions vs Hyenas...check that one out.

----------


## yannick32

I really like the pro fights and martial arts demo but for the skater fights and the rest i think i will pass lol.

I do admit that Canadien, french Canadien can be really dumb asses sometimes LOL

----------


## stocky121

great site bro i love to watch women kick the shit out of each other  :Thumps Up:

----------


## yannick32

a good one is under 'other' titled usa vs canada


THis is quit sad actually to see a big guy like that hit a chubby women...... What kind of man hits a women?????

----------


## stocky121

> a good one is under 'other' titled usa vs canada
> 
> 
> THis is quit sad actually to see a big guy like that hit a chubby women...... What kind of man hits a women?????


totally agree with you on that one bro

----------


## Jantzen4k

> a good one is under 'other' titled usa vs canada
> 
> 
> THis is quit sad actually to see a big guy like that hit a chubby women...... What kind of man hits a women?????



yeah its wrong. 100% wrong.  :Icon Pissedoff:  


but its too funny.  :AaGreen22:  


its like a train wreck, you just gotta watch.


but yeah the professional fights are probably the best  :Nutkick:

----------


## yannick32

Funny how many little punks have no knock out power, they can throw 100 blows to the face and the other skinny guy gets back up like nothing happened.

THis really opened my eyes on how Jiu Jitsu and takedown can be so effective in a street fight, and the bullshit Aikido Demonstration in martial arts can be worthless against a well trained street fighter.

LOL

----------


## fast_eddie

aikido has some good wrist locks for street fights ! :Wink:  they own

----------


## symatech

great site!!!

----------


## Monkeytown

> yeah i saw that one yesterday.
> 
> 
> theyre all great.
> 
> 
> a good one is under 'other' titled usa vs canada


That is hilarious!! hahaha

----------

